# Angeblich kein Flash und Java installiert - Lösung gefunden



## Solon25 (1. Oktober 2007)

*Angeblich kein Flash und Java installiert - Lösung gefunden*

Hallöchen 

Ich bekomme seit Freitag abend hier und auch auf anderen Webseiten angezeigt das ich einen Flashplayer oder Java installieren soll.

Bis zum frühen Freitag abend ging noch alles, hab dann PC ausgeschaltet, TV geschaut und später PC wieder angemacht und ab da kam die Meldung 

Flash Plugin + Player ist neu installiert, Java hab ich gestern gemacht. Hilft aber nicht. Internetsicherheit hab ich gecheckt, steht auf Mittel. Ich hatte am Donnerstag mit Tweak Power bissl getweakt, k.A. ob es damit zu tun hat, hab jedenfalls eben noch das Registrybackup aufgespielt und auch das hilft nicht  

Hat jemand noch eine andere Idee woran es liegen könnte? Besitze Windows-Vista-32.

Mercy


----------



## AurionKratos (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeblich kein Flash und Java installiert*

Eventuell lässt deine Firewall Flash/Java nicht durch, weil sie sich geupdatet haben oder Ähnliches.


----------



## SCUX (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeblich kein Flash und Java installiert*



			
				Solon25 am 01.10.2007 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen
> 
> Ich bekomme seit Freitag abend hier und auch auf anderen Webseiten angezeigt das ich einen Flashplayer oder Java installieren soll.
> 
> ...


hab das gleiche Problem   
habe auch nen Thread gemacht (is schon weg aus meiner Liste), aber ausser aktualisieren wurde da auch nichts geklärt (glaube ich   )

EDIT: bei mir ging es auch nicht mit ausgeschalteter Firewall....
nochmalEDIT: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=461&tid=6023175&x=5


----------



## Solon25 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeblich kein Flash und Java installiert*



			
				SCUX am 01.10.2007 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> hab das gleiche Problem


Willkommen im Club, jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt.. *hmpf*

Firewall hatte ich eben mal ausgestellt, kein Erfolg.


----------



## Solon25 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeblich kein Flash und Java installiert*

Langsam krieg ich Plaque   

Hab gegoogelt und diesen sowie diesen Tip ausgeführt, immer noch nix


----------



## SCUX (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeblich kein Flash und Java installiert*

*push*

das seltsame ist ja, das im IE7 unter EXTRAS oben Rechts in den Konsole alles auf "aktiviert" steht......  
und das zb beim Flash Player auf der DownloadSeite einmal ein Flashplayer angeboten wird, welcher in seiner Beschreibun als Betriebssysteme VISTA enthält, und wenn man dan draufklickt, und auf den Download kommt, steht Vista nicht mehr bei den unterstüzten B.systemen...


----------



## onliner (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeblich kein Flash und Java installiert*

Servus,

mal ne frage vorweg: ist in der Systemsteuerung-JAVA-Applet der Hacken drinn bei MS und Netscape und c/o?

Wenn nein, dann mal den hacken setzen !

Gruß
onliner


----------



## Solon25 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeblich kein Flash und Java installiert*



			
				onliner am 01.10.2007 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> mal ne frage vorweg: ist in der Systemsteuerung-JAVA-Applet der Hacken drinn bei MS und Netscape und c/o?


Ja ist drin.

Wollte dieses noch testen:



> jetzt löschst du einfach den Firefox und startest den* IE 7*. Auf der Browserdarstellung finden sich oben *Tabs, die links mit "Web-Filter" bezeichnet sind*. Und da waren zwei so gestellt, dass Flash-Darstellungen geblockt werden sollen. Einmal draufgeklickt und die Blockierung war gelöst.


Aber ich sehe da diese Tabs mit dem Webfilter nirgendwo.. Langsam werd ich dusselig wo ich schon überall geschaut habe


----------



## SCUX (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeblich kein Flash und Java installiert*

gibt es denn eigentlich jemanden mit VISTA wo es ohne Probleme funktioniert? 
(nur mal so gefragt)


----------



## Crow1985 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeblich kein Flash und Java installiert*

Welchen Browser nutzt ihr?


----------



## Solon25 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeblich kein Flash und Java installiert*



			
				Crow1985 am 01.10.2007 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Browser nutzt ihr?


Avant Browser, IE-7 nur zur Not


----------



## Solon25 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeblich kein Flash und Java installiert*

Endlich die Lösung gefunden. hab nur den text herkopiert 



> Die Lösung ist ganz einfach:
> am besten über Start -> Ausführen den Pfad C:\Windows\System32\Macromed\Flash (evtl. Laufwerksbuchstaben anpassen!) im Explorer öffnen lassen, die dort lagernde "FlashUtil9b.exe" (mittlerweile ist die FlashUtil9d.exe aktuell) mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken und "Als Administrator ausführen" wählen. Alle Abfragen bestätigen und schon klappt es dann auch mit der Anzeige der Flash-Inhalte.


Ich hab den Pfad manuell über C:/Windows gesucht. Endlich geht es wieder


----------



## SCUX (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeblich kein Flash und Java installiert*



			
				Solon25 am 01.10.2007 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich die Lösung gefunden. hab nur den text herkopiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


          
AAAAlter du bist der BURNER!

das funzt ja wirklich!

 wir können nun endlich in Ruhe und MIT BILDER *juuuhuuu* ein Kinderzimmer für unsere Tochter aussuchen können (ihr aktuelles Babyzimmer wird anfang nächsten Jahres wieder benötigt  ),
da sich meine Tochter jetzt wohl sehr freuen wird, kannst du mir deine Postanschrift OMailen, "Sie" wird dir was aus ihrer Schatztrue vermachen!


----------



## Solon25 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeblich kein Flash und Java installiert*



			
				SCUX am 01.10.2007 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> "Sie" wird dir was aus ihrer Schatztrue vermachen!


Hehe  Ich hab doch nur mit verschiedenen Suchbegriffen gegoogelt wie ein Blödmann   

Darauf muss man erstmal kommen, wir kennen evtl. die Quellen (AktiveX ect.) wo das geblockt sein könnte und dann sowas...


----------

